
Google Alumni Pitch Investors at Xoogler Demo Day - lisper
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-alumni-pitch-investors-at-xoogler-demo-days-1461092062
======
csf0ng
Here were the startups that pitched if anyone is interested
www.xooglerdemoday.com/startups2016

